# Question for ALL mums



## Cleo (Feb 18, 2014)

Question for D mums and non D mums: have any of you used a TENS machine ? We went to the ante Natal class on Sunday where it was discussed - are they any good or a waste of money ?? My hosp doesn't provide them - so the midwife suggested getting one form boots or mothercare (either buy or rent)
Thanks x


----------



## StephM31 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Cleo
I'm not able to advise I'm afraid as I had an elec c section at 37+4 due to diabetic retinopathy.  That was 13 wks ago now. Phoebe Leah was born weighing a healthy 6lbs 8ozs and is amazing! Pregnancy and type 1 diabetes was tough but the hard work throughout paid off. Good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy. 
Steph


----------



## delb t (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Cleo-now we are talking 20+ yrs ago but I had one maybe the hospital lent it to us I dont remember buying one.Anyway didnt find it that good to be honest


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2014)

StephM31 said:


> Hi Cleo
> I'm not able to advise I'm afraid as I had an elec c section at 37+4 due to diabetic retinopathy.  That was 13 wks ago now. Phoebe Leah was born weighing a healthy 6lbs 8ozs and is amazing! Pregnancy and type 1 diabetes was tough but the hard work throughout paid off. Good luck for the remainder of your pregnancy.
> Steph



Many congratulations Steph!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Cleo I used one 23 years ago which was provided by the hospital back then but did not find it to be of any help at all, sorry to be so negative.


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 18, 2014)

I had an elective csection but my friend used a tens machine twice. She reckoned it didn't get rid of the pain but was good for taking the edge off it in the early stages of labour. She said its most effective if you use it early on, so you can get it positioned correctly and get comfy with it. She didn't use it in the later stages of labour, she found it wasn't strong enough then.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm afraid I did not find the TENS useful however, both my labours were in posterior position and fairly drawn out. Once in hospital gas and air really took the edge off the pains, I also went on to have the pethadin both times too despite the nausea from it 
Shame you can't have a trial Cleo, I quickly found it quite irritating but everyone's different.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Cleo,  I did rent a TENS machine, but it wasn't much use.  One thing I'd recommend if you do get one is to get it out of the box ahead of time and practice (not on yourself though), because it's a real palaver trying to figure it out when you're actually in labour!  However, as I said, even once I had it properly set up, it didn't take the edge of the pain at all for me.


----------



## Cleo (Feb 18, 2014)

Many thanks to you all for your helpful responses, and congratulations to Steph !


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 18, 2014)

My own vote goes for epidural anaesthesia, but my daughter gave birth in the birthing pool without any drugs... twice!


----------



## Cleo (Feb 19, 2014)

LeeLee said:


> My own vote goes for epidural anaesthesia, but my daughter gave birth in the birthing pool without any drugs... twice!




Aaahhh the birthing pool ! My sis in law did that as well.... If I was low risk I'd def start by trying the birthing pool ....


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 19, 2014)

Agh, don't mention birthing pools. I had a huge hormonal sobbing pity-fest after my antenatal session where the midwife went on and on about how fab water births are, but only for those with uncomplicated pregnancies.


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 20, 2014)

I had an epidural and it was the best thing ever. Gas and air didn't work, with epidural I could still feel when to push and it just took all the stress out of it for me.  But everyone is different of course.....mine was a relatively quick labour (about 8 hours from when my waters broke and it wasn't that painful until much later)


----------



## LiseBrown (Feb 20, 2014)

I've had 4 planned c-sections, so no idea on the tens! Sorry x


----------



## Cleo (Feb 20, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> I had an epidural and it was the best thing ever. Gas and air didn't work, with epidural I could still feel when to push and it just took all the stress out of it for me.  But everyone is different of course.....mine was a relatively quick labour (about 8 hours from when my waters broke and it wasn't that painful until much later)



Thanks - did you get induced then ? 
X


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 20, 2014)

No it all happened naturally at just under 37 weeks  so didn't need the induction.  They do advise on the epidural anyway in case of complications but I am definitely ordering one next time the minute I get to that labour ward!


----------



## Cleo (Feb 20, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> No it all happened naturally at just under 37 weeks  so didn't need the induction.  They do advise on the epidural anyway in case of complications but I am definitely ordering one next time the minute I get to that labour ward!



Argh fantastic - you must have been so relieved with not having to be induced !


----------



## tabbicles (Feb 21, 2014)

It was perfect! Hope you get a lovely birth too(ignoring the horrible bits!) Just found out I'm expecting again so hope it's as good this time! Xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 21, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> It was perfect! Hope you get a lovely birth too(ignoring the horrible bits!) Just found out I'm expecting again so hope it's as good this time! Xx



Ooh! Congratulations tabbicles!


----------



## Cleo (Feb 21, 2014)

tabbicles said:


> It was perfect! Hope you get a lovely birth too(ignoring the horrible bits!) Just found out I'm expecting again so hope it's as good this time! Xx



yay yay yay ! congratulations !!
x


----------



## fencesitter (Feb 21, 2014)

I used TENS for both my babies and of course it's hard to say whether it helped as I don't know what it would have been like without 
First ended up as a C-section, second was normal delivery but she was back to back so it was rather long and drawn out. I was glad to have the TENS and used it from the first twinges, which is what they recommend. I got to 9cms without any other pain relief, but that wasn't necessarily a good thing because it was too late to do an epidural at that point. In my case, perhaps I was being a bit too stoical and if I'd asked for help a little earlier I could have had an epidural, which I do recommend (had the C-section with one). Having said that, my blood pressure went v.low with the epidural so I felt quite ill (double vision so I saw 2 babies instead of one, ha ha!). 
The good thing about TENS is it doesn't have any side effects and it can help you to feel in control, which is a great psychological boon. So I would go for it.


----------

